# Fattay's and (h)ABTs



## heliboydoesbbq (Aug 30, 2009)

SO 


SO


I had a large smoke this saturday... see (BEEF, PORK, insanity) and in the middle I had two friends who had witnessed (ate at ) my smokes before.. NOW here is the RUB I've been doing so many fattays with friends I'm overloaded and seem to get WAY to full on one slice of the fantastic creation, so this smoke I was not going to do one.. just to be different..  

SO my friend calls.. He had a brisket on my smoke and told me that he wanted to make a fattay.. I said sure.(always the enabler) .. 

this is his story

GO to the store pick up these ingreadiants.. (1st time fattay guy)

1lb sasuage chub (whats a Chub?) 
1 package thin bacon ( doesn't thick taste better?)
1 package crumbled Feta ( arn't the blocks cheaper?)
1 bunch of spinach ( Vegatables huh)
1 red pepper
1 jalapeno (he returned with one I thought it was great)

I was a hands off teacher for this process... I talked him throught the Weave and the fill the roll and it turned out really well.. except that he forgot to put in ANY spinach... and wanted to open up the rolled fattay to put it back in.. NO WAY... not possible.. 

so I have a HUGE thing of spinach now .. waiting to be made into spanikopita.. 

My other Friend wanted to make ABT's I was planning on making them my self but now another teaching experiance presented its self... 


so Away we go

into the Que View!!



Red Bell peppers, japepeno's, garlic on the sheet



FETA FETA FETA .... BUT wheres the spinach?



The Roll



14 jalpenios 10 Haberneros



The filling was just garden veg cream cheese 
with tony chacharine cajun added to it
With Bacon toppers and a sprinkle of brown suger



On the Smoker with Mac and Cheese and the dudestrami



About the Middle 1 hrs in... for 2ish hrs..



Jap's are the big ones Habo's the little ones.. 
and the ones on the left got blasted.. 
but every one likes crunchy bacon!



Fattay DONE!



The CUT! Nice pinwheel effect! it was delishious BUT it was cheesy overload.. on top of the other 22lbs of meat on earlier.. 
It was fun to teach these guys how to do it .. and likewise pass on the smoke bug hopefully!

Thanks for looking.. 

if it can be wrapped in bacon it just tastes better!

CHEERS!

HBdBBq


----------



## herkysprings (Aug 31, 2009)

Mighty fine looking Q!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 31, 2009)

WoW, looks good man! I bet thos Habernero ABT's where smokin' hot!


----------



## flash (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll pass on the Habs, but everything else looks great.


----------



## rivet (Aug 31, 2009)

THAT was an excellent post! 

Well done....set the stage, got the story going with the pics....the training involved.....the turmoil in the forgotten spinach.... the successful finale, the pinwheel effect...very nice! 

Well earned points to you


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a great looking fattie...  Also very good tutorial on making it...


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2009)

You definetly took a great big bite this past weekend. You had a big smoke and by the looks of it you pulled it off. That fattie is really fattoulous and abt's to boot. You earned the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure keep it up.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 31, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:PDT_Armataz_0  1_37:


----------

